# Best Fast Food



## Zenas

This is the poll etexas should have made.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

1. Chik-fil-A
2. Burger King
3. Dairy Queen
4. Subway (if you consider it fast food)
5. Steak & Shake
6. McDonald's
7. Wendy's
8. Taco Bell 
9. Sonic
10. KFC
11. White Castle/Krystal
12. Hardee's/Carl's Jr.


----------



## gene_mingo

Del Taco is the best.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Wendy's. Best burgers.


----------



## Pilgrim72

I'm glad you put In-n-Out on the list. I feel bad for all those who've never had one of their burgers. Seriously, none of those other places even compare, in my opinion. 

*sigh*

Now I'm hungry...


----------



## rescuedbyLove

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Wendy's. Best burgers.



Because they're "old-fashioned"---That's the one the puritans would pick.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Best Burger is the Hardee's ThickBurger. 

Hardee's was left off of the list.


----------



## rescuedbyLove

Pilgrim72 said:


> I'm glad you put In-n-Out on the list. I feel bad for all those who've never had one of their burgers. Seriously, none of those other places even compare, in my opinion.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Now I'm hungry...



Never heard of it!


----------



## Reformingstudent

Hardee's

Hardee's


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

rescuedbyLove said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy's. Best burgers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're "old-fashioned"---That's the one the puritans would pick.
Click to expand...


----------



## Reformingstudent

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Best Burger is the Hardee's ThickBurger.
> 
> Hardee's was left off of the list.




Love their Mushroom Swiss burger and their New prime rib burger. I swear I will never ever eat a Burger King burger or a McDonald burger ever again as long as I live. (unless of course someone else is paying )


----------



## etexas

I like Subway, ep. in summer, it is filling without being greasy.


----------



## Reformingstudent

Checkers is my second choice for a good burger. Only one around here is in Dothan and that's about 90 miles from here. We try to stop at Checkers every time we get to Dothan which isn't that often.

Checkers Drive-In Restaurants, Inc.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

I just recently ate at a Chik-Fil-a. I must admit that it was the best service I had experienced at a fast food chain. And the Soup is excellent. 

Plus, they honour the Lord's Day. A big plus in my book.


----------



## DMcFadden

In-N-Out is the best!

You out of staters don't know what you are missing. Most California ex-pats I know insist on being immediately conveyed to the nearest In-N-Out upon returning to California. My four grown children always want to stop at the Sepulveda In-N-Out as soon as we leave LAX (it is the nearest outlet to the airport).

The menu is simple. They only serve hamburgers, cheeseburgers, double-doubles, french fries, and beverages. But, oh my! Talk about customization. Most native Californians recommend trying your burger "animal style."

The original owners were outspoken Christians and printed Bible verses on the bottom of the packaging.


----------



## DMcFadden

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I just recently ate at a Chik-Fil-a. I must admit that it was the best service I had experienced at a fast food chain. And the Soup is excellent.
> 
> Plus, they honour the Lord's Day. A big plus in my book.



Randy, you are three for three on that one.


----------



## Augusta

Panda, mushroom chicken. MMMMMMMMMmmmmmm


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

In the other poll, I voted that I would stop at McDonald's, but, although I have not been to all the places listed in this poll, for my  WENDY'S is the best!


----------



## turmeric

Panda's is great, but they don't have burgers! Now I'm hungry too!


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

I've heard In N Out burgers are great, but unfortunately have never had one. Is it really fair to put a California chain on a national poll?


----------



## Scott1

There is a regional fast food chain (began in the Washington DC area) which is expanding quickly called "Five Guys"-

best hamburgers ever, best french fries ever.

(they even have free peanuts in beach pails to eat while you wait)


----------



## Scott1

DMcFadden said:


> In-N-Out is the best!
> 
> You out of staters don't know what you are missing. Most California ex-pats I know insist on being immediately conveyed to the nearest In-N-Out upon returning to California. My four grown children always want to stop at the Sepulveda In-N-Out as soon as we leave LAX (it is the nearest outlet to the airport).
> 
> The menu is simple. They only serve hamburgers, cheeseburgers, double-doubles, french fries, and beverages. But, oh my! Talk about customization. Most native Californians recommend trying your burger "animal style."
> 
> The original owners were outspoken Christians and printed Bible verses on the bottom of the packaging.



Let me also agree. The hamburgers and crunchy buns at In-N-Out are very good- the best on the list above. I was also impressed how they confirmed your order three times and seem to get it right 99% of the time too!


----------



## Josiah

Dicks Drive In

and does this count?


----------



## InevitablyReformed

In 'n Out. Easy choice. Although, living in SC has exposed me to a place called "Five Guys Burgers and Fries." It is comparable to In 'n Out.


----------



## etexas

InevitablyReformed said:


> In 'n Out. Easy choice. Although, living in SC has exposed me to a place called "Five Guys Burgers and Fries." It is comparable to In 'n Out.


Five Guys is good! Been a while since I have been up that way, glad to hear the food is still good!


----------



## Zenas

Sorry to all who love Hardee's. 

We used to have Hardee's here in Memphis and it was delicious. I loved it. 

Then they all shut down. Gone. Ka-put. No more. No mas. I have no idea why. They even still advertise here, which annoys me, but I havn't SEEN a Hardee's in... forever. 

I loved their breakfast, to be specific. Biscuits there were amazing. 

I included In and Out Burger, albeit I've never eaten at one, much less ever seen one. They're a West thing, and I've never been West, except for Colorado (if that counts). I know though that many people claim they have the most delicious food out of all fast food chains, ergo I included it. 

Sorry for forgetting Hardee's.


----------



## Zenas

Although Waffle House is _*AWESOME*_, I don't think it constitutes as fast food. To me, a main criterion for fast food is that there must be some sort of drive-through service.


----------



## SolaGratia

In-N-Out Burgers versus the rest of the fast food chain in the list is no comparison. We are taliking about fresh ingredients versus microwave food here, please.


----------



## Theoretical

I must differ from everyone and say Taco Bueno is my favorite fast-food joint. Our local stores, especially, have a whole bunch of other items on the menu compared to the "standard" including additional breakfast items, a good cheap tortilla soup, and recently some awesome brisket tacos.

However, Whataburger also deserves very high marks.


----------



## bookslover

Aside from the fact that they're still owned by Christians, and still do put Bible verses on their packaging, I like the simplicity of their menu. You don't have to stand there for half an hour trying just to decipher the menu to figure out what you want.

And their food is excellent!


----------



## DMcFadden

ColdSilverMoon said:


> I've heard In N Out burgers are great, but unfortunately have never had one. Is it really fair to put a California chain on a national poll?



Why not? A full SEVEN of the chains listed are NOT available in California!


----------



## DMcFadden

Every year my youngest (she turned 17 today!!!) gives her #2 brother an In-N-Out shirt for his birthday. He proudly wears it around town in Fayetteville, AR.






Man, this thread is KILLING me! I picked the wrong time to be on a diet! No In-N-Out fries in 13 weeks.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

DMcFadden said:


> ColdSilverMoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard In N Out burgers are great, but unfortunately have never had one. Is it really fair to put a California chain on a national poll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? A full SEVEN of the chains listed are NOT available in California!
Click to expand...


Heh, fair enough!


----------



## Mushroom

Had to put in a vote for Whataburger, just because I haven't been there for many years, and you can get chicken fried steak on the quick.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Since we're putting local-regional chains in, here's a plug for Milo's, located only in Alabama. It's an unconventional burger with a brown sauce, but they are grilled fresh and taste delicious. Likewise, the fries are excellent, not to mention the sweet tea, which is marketed separately and sold by the gallon all over the Southeast.


----------



## TimV

I buy lunch for my construction guys. Their favorite place is subway. With the new 5 dollar deal, you can get a foot long, and they make it to order. No grease, very little fat on the meat, unlike even good fast food burgers, you get your choice of bread, which isn't 50 percent sugar and you can watch them put it together for you. And for anyone that's ever worked in that industry, you know what I'm getting at.


----------



## Kenneth_Murphy

The poll shows just how diverse peoples tastes are. Almost every entry now has one vote. Personally, though I have favorites, I do also enjoy a variety. I have a hard time eating at the same place repeatedly.


----------



## Pilgrim72

Interesting note about Hardees. I tried their food before Carl's Junior bought them out. And I hated it. Way too greasy and poor quality food. But once Carl's came in and gave them the Happy Star  their food all of a sudden got better.

After In-n-out, I would choose Carl's Junior for a good burger. Their 6-Dollar Burger is incredible.


----------



## ericfromcowtown

I've only ever seen 5 of the above up here in Canada. For those of us who regret eating fast food 30 minutes after lunch, that could be seen as a blessing.


----------



## Quickened

Jimmy Johns!!

"subs so fast you'll freak!"


----------



## Poimen

Yes In-n-Out. 

When I lived in California it was a treat. This poor ex-seminary student could barely afford Top Ramen!


----------



## SolaGratia

One fast food place that is getting very popular in Southern California that are from back east are Jersey Mikes Subs.

Has anyone ever heard of them or try their subs? 
I think they are way better then Subways subs.


----------



## jaybird0827

Arby's

Serious. I think they have improved drastically from how they started out. 

The sandwiches and shakes (especially the mocha shake) are great.


----------



## jaybird0827

gene_mingo said:


> Del Taco is the best.


 
Wow, they're still around!!!

I stayed in CA 4 months to attend a school back in the mid-70's. We couldn't get enough of them. I've never had a meat burrito quite like that since.


----------



## Ex Nihilo

I voted for Chik-Fil-A, but Roly Poly is also very good.


----------



## Christusregnat

Zenas said:


> This is the poll etexas should have made.



All who didn't vote for In-N-Out, move to sunny California


----------



## Theogenes

Hey, what about ARBY's?!?


----------



## Zenas

I didn't know Arby's served food. I never considered that stuff between the bread they served food.


----------



## Christusregnat

Zenas said:


> I didn't know Arby's served food. I never considered that stuff between the bread they served food.



My first non-paper-boy job was at Arby's. I can personally verify that the rainbow colored substance (yes, rainbow) that is called "roast beef" is not actually food. I think it's probably created by McDonald's, and comes out of the McManufacturingPlant that creates all of the McMix in the world. McBarf! 

Adam


----------



## Davidius

My vote is for Hardee's. It also would have been nice to see Bojangles' on the list.


----------



## Ivan

Quickened said:


> Jimmy Johns!!
> 
> "subs so fast you'll freak!"



Hey, they ain't bad. I've eaten at ones in Beloit and Rockford. Lively place too.


----------



## Marrow Man

I've never even heard of In-and-Out Burger. I feel deprived.

Has anyone ever eaten at a Five Guys Burgers? I believe they started out in the D.C. area but had moved to the Atlanta area when I lived there. Lots of good fixin's. The nearest one to Louisville is Indianapolis, I think. 

Here in Louisville we have a W.W. Cousin's that's pretty good. They have a "burger bar" where you can put whatever you want on your burger.

Of the traditional fast food places, though, I think I like Wendy's the best. But Chick-fil-A has great breakfast burritos!


----------



## DeoOpt

In and Out has too be the best I have had. Did you know that on the bottom of the cup of a soda our a milk shake at In and Out thay have John 3.16verse . It's on the bottom lip of the cup.. of course I havent been there for 5 years so thay might have got rid of it..


----------



## Beoga

I picked other-
Carl's Jr. 
Subway is a close second


----------



## Answerman

Although Chipotle's doesn't have a drive through, if there is not a long line, you can get a nice big fat burrito really fast and the ingredients are fresh and much healthier than other fast food restaurants. Since my wife and I have become more health conscience, Chipolte seems to be the only fast food place we will eat at. I cheat sometimes when I am by myself and go to Backyard Burgers.


----------



## BradyC

Think OUTSIDE the bun...Taco Bell, no contest.

In Christ,
Brady


----------



## Stomata leontôn

Around here, Hardee's Thickburgers are best, though I really miss Tommy's Burger.

Of course, nothing beats barbecue, but is barbecue fast food?


----------



## Bygracealone

Pilgrim72 said:


> I'm glad you put In-n-Out on the list. I feel bad for all those who've never had one of their burgers. Seriously, none of those other places even compare, in my opinion.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Now I'm hungry...



Yeah, as one who was born and raised in CA I can say that In-N-Out is one of the very few redeeming qualities of that state... 

If you ever visit CA, you've gotta have one of these burgers. "it's what a hamburger is all about..."


----------



## Stomata leontôn

Bygracealone said:


> Pilgrim72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you put In-n-Out on the list. I feel bad for all those who've never had one of their burgers. Seriously, none of those other places even compare, in my opinion.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Now I'm hungry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, as one who was born and raised in CA I can say that In-N-Out is one of the very few redeeming qualities of that state...
Click to expand...


It's horrifying to see paradise become hell. Or to wake up one morning and discover that _you're_ the foreigner. And the people who still speak English are these angry, self-centered money-fiends, people whom Southerners rightly call "d--- Yankees."

I am glad I am in the South. I am glad I discovered direct ancestors who fought for the CSA and dedicated themselves to Jesus Christ after the war. I am glad I can get good barbecue down the road.

But when I watch a classic Roy Rogers or John Wayne movie, I get homesick.


----------



## Mushroom

Speaking of Roy Rogers, I kinda miss their food. There's still one in Lessburg, VA and up in Maryland that I'll stop at when passing through. Double R Bar Burger.... mmmmm.... and they let you put your own fixin's on.


----------



## Pilgrim

Raising Cane's is another great regional chain that is still mostly located in Louisiana, having started in Baton Rouge in 1996. But I know that the owner's ambition is to be nationwide, and they now have around 60 locations in about 12 states, including some that are far removed from the south like OH, MN, CO, NE, and NV. Chicken fingers are the only thing on the menu. When the owner couldn't get a bank loan for what the bank's thought was a poor idea, he worked on fishing boats in Alaska until he had sufficient capital to start the first store, which is just north of the north gate of the LSU campus. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raising_Cane's_Chicken_Fingers
http://209.240.145.143/main.htm


----------



## Laura

Chipotle! One $6 burrito packed with your choice of pure Mexican goodness will give you energy enough for about 8 hours. Or you could split it up into two meals. And though it is a nationwide chain, I've never been to a Chipotle whose employees were speaking English to each other. A good sign.


----------



## Marrow Man

Ah, Laura, I have visited old Peachtree once a couple years back. Recently while in the Lawrenceville/Duluth area (near the Gwinnet Place Mall) I ate the Chipotle there. I thought it was a typical Mexican restaurant (sit down food instead of fast foot), but it was still quite good. But, it reminded me much of the Qdoba and Moe's restaurant's we have up here.

Qdoba is better than Moe's, but Moe's has a $5 combo special on Monday's (burrito, chips, drink). That's some mighty good eating!


----------



## kvanlaan

If you live in (or visit) Canada, try Harvey's for burgers and onion rings. Yum.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

I'll vote for _*In-n-Out*_ Burger though I have never had one.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

In N' Out Burger


----------



## Herald

Chipotle


----------



## Theoretical

Freebirds >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Chipotle

Unfortunately, it's mostly only in Texas around college campuses.


----------



## Laura

Theoretical said:


> Freebirds >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Chipotle
> 
> Unfortunately, it's mostly only in Texas around college campuses.



Yeah, yeah. I heard all about it from those Aggies and Longhorns when I was at Baylor. Never made it there.


----------

